# Hairy F*cker and the Chamber of S***n for Gameboy Color!



## ignare (Sep 9, 2019)

I just completed my ROM hack of the Gameboy color Harry Potter Chamber of Secrets game.
It's a parody!
https://mega.nz/#!eTwWWK6J!PqlvRao-gnvHbwj1QqjMhp6L8aSZ3lLwY07m1xelnZg
Just patch the original ROM with the ips, and viola!

Original ROM's MD5 Checksum: bc60280596bce42d050b764b647dc39b

Preview images:


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 9, 2019)

While I doubt it will knock link gets laid off my favourite hack top spot I do find parodies amusing.

Is it just a sprite swap or do we have text involvement in this?

Also not tested the patch but mirror because why not.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Sep 9, 2019)

Damn...
Cool, I guess...


----------

